# IBEW 164 eligibility letter



## ericpl92 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has any info. I want ask them in-person but would that be a good idea?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Are you supposed to be periodically checking postings for positions?


----------



## ericpl92 (Jan 4, 2016)

No lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There are only a few 164 members here and the most vocal hasn't signed in in over a year.

164 was very clear about not calling to ask your score after you take your test. But if you haven't taken the test or interview yet I don't see the harm in calling to ask what the current situation is.


----------



## ericpl92 (Jan 4, 2016)

Jrzy said:


> There are only a few 164 members here and the most vocal hasn't signed in in over a year.
> 
> 164 was very clear about not calling to ask your score after you take your test. But if you haven't taken the test or interview yet I don't see the harm in calling to ask what the current situation is.


I have no choice but to wait I suppose.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Is Millelec local 164? In the bike thread he rides right into that territory? If so he might know. 

I thought they had plenty of work. That area is looking like the Manhattan skyline. 

My local only starts apprentices in September. I think they know in August. 

The one fifth year I am working with told me that some potential candidates just had their drug test. One kid had no idea that he was there to take one. When the training director had them line up for it, one kid got on his cell phone and said "what...Grandma fell, I will be right there". The director asked if it was something the EMS could handle, because if you leave you can't retest. He left.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Local 164 ain't like it used to be. Work has been slow over the last few years. 

I live in Bergen county and spent most of my Union career inside of 164's territory.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

cabletie said:


> Is Millelec local 164? In the bike thread he rides right into that territory? If so he might know. I thought they had plenty of work.


Local 68, cabletie. Boilers and chillers and pumps and stuff. And you're right, Jersey City is booming right now for the construction trades. Have been watching the first of 3 highrises go up near Journal Square, plus hear there are 2 more proposed builds at Journal Square itself. Never mind all the Gold Coast stuff going on.


----------

